# Mouth abscess? Very worried



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My old boy Jake (25 months) had an abscess on his jaw approx a month ago. It matured as you would expect, burst externally and went away. No problems










This was the lump last time

Today I noticed the 'lump' had reappeared. Ok, so I did the usual, checked the substance of it etc. I touched it (literally barely touched it) and it burst. But it didn't burst externally - I think it's burst inside his mouth! It definately gave way when I touched it.

So I checked him again just now (initially the 'burst' happened maybe 3 or 4 hours ago) and the lump has returned - not a defined lump as such, but more of a swelling. It's soft-ish. But his mouth has started smelling horrible - pus/infection smell.

I'm going to take him to the vets tomorrow, of course, but has anyone else experienced this? What can be done for him?? I can imagine any sort of invasive draining etc within the mouth, especially at his age, can be risky?

And just to mention, he's already on day 10 of a course of Baytril/Doxy for a URI


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunatly this is what happened with my bella, 
We battled with it for months, it went, came back etc, it eventually was bursting and puss was coming through her ear as well as the hole in her cheek, she developed head tilt and the vet said the infection had gone to her brain.
However ive known many rats who do have a good outcome with abcesses so fingers crossed for your cutie. 
The only advice i can give with abcesses is try your hardest to keep the site open to allow puss to drain for as long as possible, if it heals over itll just refill.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

A round of antibiotics is in order, and something other than Baytril/doxy. The ones my vet prescribes for abscesses are Bactrim and Metronidazole.

Why don't you ask your vet if he can give you some syringes w/ needles so you can aspirate (drain) the abscess every so often?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

We've just got back from the vets and the vet has explained that as the abscess has now burst it has a blood supply - therefore abs should now work. He's had Baytril injection and an anti-inflammatory and we are to hot/cold compress regularily.

He seems to think that it's not a tooth abscess, but an abscess of the muscle of his jaw (I don't know what it is/isn't, so I'm keeping my mind open)

If this doesn't clear it shortly, he will be going back to the vets and we'll put him on the 'hard stuff'.

Fingers crossed

Oh! JulesMichy - if I had no other choice but to aspirate myself, I would. As it is, this abscess is in an area that Jake hates being touched anyway, keeping him still for compresses is hard enough. I don't think I have the skill necessary to put a needle anywhere near his face


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

How is this rat now? a-ok?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

He recovered from the abesess absolutely fine. Unfortunately he passed due to other reasons in May.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh ok.. well its good to know the treatment worked for him at the time.


----------

